# Blindfold German



## schimpler (Jul 9, 2009)

It do exist a German Pochmann blindfolded tutorial? because my English is not the best and I've not found a German tutorial.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

LINK

It's a translation so I don't know how well it will transtate into German.


----------



## jupp (Jul 10, 2009)

hi,
there is a tutorial on speedcubing.ch -> "blindfold neu". This method is similar to "Old Pochmann"


----------



## schimpler (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you the translation is OKAY =)


----------



## rubixfreak (Jul 10, 2009)

schau mal auf youtube: ist zwar auf englisch, aber badmephisto redet sehr deutlich und langsam.

denke dass ist besser als irgendeine pc-übersetzung http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM&feature=channel_page


----------

